# Dip Recipes



## svk (Jan 25, 2016)

Post them here!


----------



## svk (Jan 25, 2016)

Easy Salsa Dip

Jar of your choice of salsa
Block or tub of cream cheese, at room temperature or softened by leaving the package to float in hot water for several minutes.
1/4 cup Shredded Cheese 

In a mixing bowl, mix salsa with cream cheese. Once well distributed, either mix cheese in or spread mixture on a serving plate and then top with shredded cheese.


----------



## mijdirtyjeep (Jan 25, 2016)

1 pack of breakfast sausage "browned"
2 bars of cream cheese
2 cans of rotel diced tomatoes

After browning and draining sausage, mix all ingredients into a crockpot. Cook on low and mix until all is creamy.


----------



## TonyK (Jan 25, 2016)

*Buffalo chicken dip*
1 10oz can chicken breast. Drained well
1/2 block cream cheese
1/4 cup Monterey Jack cheese
1/4 cup blue cheese crumbles
1/4 cup buffalo wing sauce

Put all contents in food processor and blend until smooth.

Place in 6x6 dish
Top with Jack and blue cheese.
Splash buffalo sauce on top

325 oven for 15 minutes or until done

Serve with tortilla chips.


----------



## mijdirtyjeep (Jan 25, 2016)

Buffalo chicken dip

2 cups shredded cooked chicken 

1 (8 oz. pkg.) cream cheese, softened 

1/2 cup FRANK'S RedHot® Original Cayenne Pepper Sauce or FRANK'S RedHot® Buffalo Wings Sauce 

1/2 cup blue cheese or ranch dressing
1/2 cup crumbled bleu cheese or your favorite shredded cheese 
Drain chicken and put all ingredients in a crockpot. Heat on low or medium until everything is melted together


----------



## mijdirtyjeep (Jan 25, 2016)

Beat me to it, darn I'm slow today!


----------



## svk (Jan 25, 2016)

Now I'm hungry!


----------



## srb08 (Jan 25, 2016)

svk said:


> Now I'm hungry!


Yeah, I see that as a possible down side to this forum.


----------



## A10egress (Jan 25, 2016)

TonyK said:


> *Buffalo chicken dip*
> 1 10oz can chicken breast. Drained well
> 1/2 block cream cheese
> 1/4 cup Monterey Jack cheese
> ...




My sister in law got me hooked on this and over the last year I have got lazy... Now I just use the chicken, cream cheese, franks red hot and adjust as needed. Sometimes, I add this delicious mess to a pound of cooked spiral macaroni, place in a baking dish, top it with some shredded cheese and bake for a little bit. What has started out as a "dip" is now used as a filling in flour tortillas.. all sorts of things. In a week or so I am going to use this for some Buffalo Chicken Pizza.


----------



## svk (Jan 25, 2016)

Ive had the buffalo chicken dip with Frank's. Killer if you simmer it in a crockpot to meld the favors.


----------



## tickhound93 (Jan 29, 2016)

Favorite dip recipe:
Go to nearest convenience store
Ask for a can of Copenhagen longcut.
Open can and insert 2 finger dip.
Serve with chilled Budweiser.


----------



## stillhunter (Feb 1, 2016)

Mix 2/3 Orange Marmalade w 1/3 +/- ground hot horseradish ( not cream style ) and refrigerate.
Use as a dip for batter fried shrimp, frog legs, calamari, chicken or white fish.


----------



## svk (Feb 1, 2016)

stillhunter said:


> Mix 2/3 Orange Marmalade w 1/3 +/- ground hot horseradish ( not cream style ) and refrigerate.
> Use as a dip for batter fried shrimp, frog legs, calamari, chicken or white fish.


----------



## svk (Aug 25, 2016)

Garlic dip. This stuff is to die for. 

1 cup mayo
1 cup sour cream 
Heaping tablespoon Tastefully Simple "Garlic Garlic" seasoning 

Mix and let sit for an hour. Good on anything but best served on fresh baked beer bread

https://www.tastefullysimple.com/shop-our-products/garlic-garlic?gclid=CJ6_wpaK3s4CFQiLaQodPpYCJQ

They also make "onion onion" and "bacon bacon" seasoning.


----------



## mark2496 (Aug 31, 2016)

Smoked salmon dip

1 1/2 cups shredded smoked salmon
1 tsp lemon juice 
8 oz cream cheese
2 tsp Worcestershire sauce
1 1/2 tblspn mayo
1/2 tsp red pepper flakes
1/3 medium onion diced small
Crushed garlic to taste
Mix up everything but the fish, once it's mixed add in the fish.


----------



## Ella Rollins (Sep 3, 2016)

French onion dip


Preheat the oven to 350 F. Coat a baking dish with nonstick spray.


Melt the butter in a pan in medium heat and add onion, garlic and thyme. For seasoning I used salt and pepper. Earlier when I tried this I didn’t get the perfect flavor so I added some quality dip and chip seasoning (http://www.hortonspicemills.com/listing.php?pid=72) which gave my dip an awesome flavour.


Cook it for 25 minutes till the onion become soft and caramelized.


For additional taste add beef broth and red wine and stir well. Once cooked, remove it from heat and stir in cream cheese, sour cream, mayonnaise , ½ cup mozzarella, finely chopped parsley leaves and freshly grated parmesan.


Keep the baking dish ready and spread the mix in it. Sprinkle mozzarella if present. Place it in the oven and bake until it turns golden and bubbly (10 minutes).


Serve immediately when it is soft. It may turn hard if left for some time.


----------



## svk (Sep 3, 2016)

Ella Rollins said:


> French onion dip
> 
> 
> Preheat the oven to 350 F. Coat a baking dish with nonstick spray.
> ...


This sounds very good. Could you please post the ingredients list?


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Sep 3, 2016)

Ella Rollins said:


> French onion dip
> 
> 
> Preheat the oven to 350 F. Coat a baking dish with nonstick spray.
> ...


Sounds fantastic!


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Sep 3, 2016)

Salsa cheese dip

Melt Velveeta add drained diced tomatoes, dice sweet pickled jalapeño and your favorite hot sauce (Frank's, Tobasco etc) to taste. Use regular pickled or fresh jalapeño if you like, but the sweet pickled ones are really good in this. Serve with Ranch flavored Doritos.


----------



## Ella Rollins (Sep 6, 2016)

svk said:


> This sounds very good. Could you please post the ingredients list?



Sure svk.. Glad that you all like it. And here's the is the ingredients of french onion dip.

1. 1/4 cup unsalted butter
2. 2 onions, sliced
3. 2 cloves garlic, minced
4. 1/4 teaspoon thyme (dried)
5. Freshly ground pepper and Kosher salt (to taste)
6. 1/4 cup beef broth
7. 1 tablespoon red wine ( its optional)
8. 4 ounces cream cheese ( at room temp)
9. 1/4 cup sour cream
10. 3 tablespoon mayonnaise
11. 1 cup shredded mozzarella and cheese
12. 2 tablespoons freshly grated parmesan
13. 2 tablespoons freshly chopped parsley leaves


----------



## svk (Sep 7, 2016)

Yum


----------



## benp (Sep 26, 2016)

Here's a "Hot Crawfish Dip" that one of our temporary ultrasound techs from Louisiana made. 

Holy schmoly!!!!!!!! Absolutely awesome!!!!

The creole seasoning she used was "Slap yo Mamma"

Walmart actually carries it here.


----------



## svk (Sep 26, 2016)

And most lakes around us do have plenty of crawfish to trap too!


----------



## benp (Sep 26, 2016)

Yep. 

She made it and brought it in for everyone and I could not get enough. 

I love craw dads though.


----------



## svk (Sep 26, 2016)

benp said:


> Yep.
> 
> She made it and brought it in for everyone and I could not get enough.
> 
> I love craw dads though.


With stuff like that you don't even need to dip it. Just mix a bunch of chips in the dip and eat it with a spoon LOL


----------



## kz1000 (Sep 26, 2016)

Two cans of Skoal fine cut, one can of Copenhagen and one shot of Jim Beam.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Sep 26, 2016)

benp said:


> Here's a "Hot Crawfish Dip" that one of our temporary ultrasound techs from Louisiana made.
> 
> Holy schmoly!!!!!!!! Absolutely awesome!!!!
> 
> ...


Love me some mud bugs.


----------



## cuinrearview (Sep 27, 2016)

Don't have the recipe but we were at a place up north that the appetizer was Reuben dip and Ritz. Use your imagination. It was pretty killer.


----------



## svk (Sep 27, 2016)

cuinrearview said:


> Don't have the recipe but we were at a place up north that the appetizer was Reuben dip and Ritz. Use your imagination. It was pretty killer.


My MIL makes that. It's fantastic.


----------



## cuinrearview (Sep 28, 2016)

svk said:


> My MIL makes that. It's fantastic.


Sooooo...........recipe?


----------



## svk (Sep 28, 2016)

cuinrearview said:


> Sooooo...........recipe?


No clue. Just google reuben dip recipe and pick one with lots of sauerkraut and cream cheese and you will be close to what she does. Be sure to cook it on low a few hours in the crockpot to get the flavors all good and merged.


----------

